

The 40th anniversary of Teletext - fcambus
http://www.teletext40.com

======
joezydeco
Beautiful.

But loading the desired page right away? _So_ not teletext. Make the user wait
for that page to rotate through!

~~~
techdragon
First thing I thought of!

